# Cowan lake water level



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Is the water level high to use the ramps yet.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

cowan isnt a flood control lake...it just has a open concrete spillway...you should be fine


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Was there Saturday and Sunday bank fishing and saw plenty of boats. One was about 50 yards in front of us on the west bank and was killing the crappie. No good from shore though......Dan


----------



## 2fish (Mar 22, 2009)

steve call ted 460 3397


----------



## busch5fan (Oct 8, 2008)

should b fine dads boat was put in at the marina on sat the 4th or sun the 5th forget wich


----------



## boeing (Jul 25, 2005)

Cowan is at its normal level now. The floating dock is in, at least at the camp ramp.

Water temp Thursday was around 53º. We caught crappie near the dam in 15' to 30' and in front of the sailboat docks in 15 feet. Size is improving with several over ten inches.


----------

